# Michelle's First Sailfish



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My daughter in law catches her first Dolphin after Coozie's Sailfish..!!

Family fun with the Girls.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

It's Great to see family having fun and spending time together on the water. Great Job and congrats.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

nice!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! always good to get people out there that have yet to experience the blue water thing! Good job!

Robert


----------

